
Why Aren’t We Talking About the Divorced Entrepreneur? - sharkweek
http://www.feld.com/archives/2016/02/arent-talking-divorced-entrepreneur.html
======
mikestew
Having skimmed the article, I'll take a swipe at answering the headline:
because "...entrepreneur" doesn't add anything to the discussion that millions
are already having.

If nothing else, such an article highlights that self-absorbed personality
that kind of comes from those that are way too quick to slap the "special
snowflake" label on someone with a half-baked idea and a text editor. Divorce
is tough, and the fact that you propped a web server doesn't make it any more
or less tough on you than on anyone else going through the same thing. Oh,
your experience is _unique_ but it's hardly special. That's why we're not
talking about it.

------
DiversityinSV
Any ideas how to get a refreshing sabbatical, reboot, invest in myself and
seek new friends when the child support and alimony payments are due? anyone?
anyone? Bueller?

